
A Summary of Mark Zuckerberg's Speech at Startup School (comic) - escrow
http://www.killnine.com/comics/25.php
======
marcell
Ages when they started what they're famous for:

Mark Zuckerberg: 20

Max Levchin: 22

Paul Graham: 31

Steve Wozniak: 26

Mitcha Kapor: 32

Donald Knuth: 24

------
dpapathanasiou
The real lesson here is that there's no such thing as an "off the record"
remark any more.

Even in the most informal of gatherings, there is someone blogging or video
recording (Justin) everything said.

It's probably going to lead to more canned/cliched talk in the future.

------
inklesspen
Oh man. Knuth.

This is only the second webcomic I've ever seen that even mentioned Knuth.
(The first was <http://www.xkcd.com/c163.html).> Clearly more geeks need to
write comics.

~~~
joshwa
<http://geekz.co.uk/shop/store/show/knuth-tshirt>

------
Elfan
This is getting blown out of proportion. He did say it with something of a
half kidding smirk on his face.

But that comic is funny.

------
pg
A lot of these people are famous for stuff they did earlier, sometimes decades
earlier.

------
nickb
Some people misattribute their success to their skill instead of luck.

~~~
whacked_new
or timing or the zeitgeist. Arrogance is always unnecessary.

~~~
vlad
Mark Zuckerberg is not arrogant. People who are convinced that Mark is anybody
but a busy person who has way more responsibility to society on his free
breakfast, lunch, and dinner plate[1] than any other 22-year-old on the
planet, are misleading themselves and their friends.

It is very easy to point a finger at Mark and say "the arrogant one," similar
to how a woman may say "the bald guy" to point her husband out on a long
street to a cab driver. But, this is a relative comparison only. Applying a
label on a person deducted from a relative comparison is inconsiderate. Mark
is actually very deserving of his happiness, sucess, and pride he has earned.
One mustn't compare Mark's mannerisms to those of millions of other 22-year-
olds or Saturday's Startup School speakers', unless they compare and constrast
what these people actually accomplish during the day versus Mark, as well.

[1] Facebook has free food.

~~~
whacked_new
While I am unqualified to speak about Mark, and in fact, I didn't, I stand by
what I said. nickb made an arguably general comment, and I made an arguably
general response. I apologize for the ambiguity, but--

It's very easy to point a finger at a general response and say "that comment
is aimed at this guy," because this guy is the tallest tree in the forest. But
the comment applies to the whole forest.

I have no doubt that Mark is deserving of his success. Mark worked hard, Bill
Gates worked hard, Warren Buffet worked hard. The kiko guys worked hard too.
And if kiko took over the world, they would be invited to speak everywhere,
and they will have things to say, and reporters will scribble down what they
hear as if deities are speaking, when every person's interpretation of the
path to success does not work for all others.

I believe the truth in what nickb said is right here. All instances of success
are a mixture of factors, but somehow they are read as a result of one. And as
such, as a general principle, I certainly believe that arrogance is always
unneccessary, regardless of who you are and what you have achieved.

~~~
nickb
Beautifully said! Fully agree with your assessment.

PS: Wish PG would implement friends feature so I could track your comments.

